# 55 Gallon High Tech shot with Canon T2i



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Amazing tank. This is honestly the best 55 gallon I've seen.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

Blackheart said:


> Amazing tank. This is honestly the best 55 gallon I've seen.


:grin2: Thanks!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

no problem


----------

